# How bout dem HORNETS!!



## RaginCajun (Jul 24, 2002)

The 2002-2003 New Orleans Hornets have all the pieces together for an unbelievable season in the world's most amazing city!! Now if we can get Mashburn healthy, there is no team in the east that can run with Silas' boys!! GOD I can't wait tell the season starts!!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

*Shout Out Thread*



> Originally posted by *RaginCajun *
> The 2002-2003 New Orleans Hornets have all the pieces together for an unbelievable season in the world's most amazing city!! Now if we can get Mashburn healthy, there is no team in the east that can run with Silas' boys!! GOD I can't wait tell the season starts!!


This can be the thread where you make shoutouts for your team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's just hope the world's most amazing city can handle an NBA franchise this time around.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

New Orleans: World's most amazing city? It's a good city, but come on now.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

It's the city where you have the most fun


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> It's the city where you have the most fun


I don't know, have you ever been to Vegas?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I love your enthusiasm, RaginCajun! Hope you're going to be a regular on the Hornets forum when this season starts. The Hornets have a very good team.


----------



## pacersguy (Aug 1, 2002)

I think this year the Pacers could probably beat the Hornets easly.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> It's the city where you have the most fun


it's called nyc.


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't expect New Orleans fans to be cheering to long. I could tell you what I think of George Shinn but it certainly wouldn't be in the rules. And I'm still pissed that Baron Davis resigned. BD had a chance to screw Shinn over and he passed it up. Man, what I wouldn't give for that opportunity.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RaginCajun *
> The 2002-2003 New Orleans Hornets have all the pieces together for an unbelievable season in the world's most amazing city!!


LOL. Everybody Knows The Worlds Most Amazing City Is OKC.


----------



## tmackin1 (Jul 12, 2002)

best city of all time is in south dakota, lol


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Let's just hope the world's most amazing city can handle an NBA franchise this time around.


Come on now! You were not even alive when the Jazz were in New Orleans. So, do not post negative comments about us unless you know the true facts, and not those posted by the NC media.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *pacersguy *
> I think this year the Pacers could probably beat the Hornets easly.


We'll see. I doubt it, but you never know what will happen when injuries and such happen. I am looking forward to an exciting season.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *UNCStateGuy *
> Don't expect New Orleans fans to be cheering to long. I could tell you what I think of George Shinn but it certainly wouldn't be in the rules. And I'm still pissed that Baron Davis resigned. BD had a chance to screw Shinn over and he passed it up. Man, what I wouldn't give for that opportunity.


Don't worry, we will support our team. BD is a professional. He is not on this team to carry out Charlotte's grudges.


----------

